# Nothing in my mind!?



## Mlags45 (Apr 30, 2010)

After getting DP/DR my mind went completely blank. I'll be talking to someone and I know that I should feel some sort of anxiousness or sign to know that I should talk back to them...but I dont. No ideas or anything come into my head. I read the power of now after getting DP from smoking weed. The book basically talks about how we are not our minds and we should disassociate ourselves from our thoughts..hmm sounds familiar? I was in such a strange and awful place that spirituality just drew me in. Now, every day is the same. I have no sense of myself or where I am. Does anyone feel like the days are extremely long? One day right now feels like a week. I have no sense of time and the days of the week don't even matter to me anymore. The voice in my head doesn't seem like it's my own. When I do talk to myself...which is very rarely throughout the day..it's like it's not real. It's funny because i used to constantly talk to myself. I would have a constant dialogue running in my head that kept me occupied. Now my brain just feels numb all the time. I also find my self falling into extreme sedation which is very uncomfortable. Did anyone else experience this stuff? especially the blank mind. Thanks


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, but you should get out and do things or pick up a new hobby (like playing an instrument). When your mind goes numb, just enjoy the relaxing feeling and don't get anxious about it. Does it feel like its 3 in the morning, but you're still awake? If you have that semi-drowzy, numb mind, just relax and don't think about it. Also, you can try to read a book or just watch tv (i suggest something that pulls you in, maybe LOST?).


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Yes,

I have the blank mind.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel this way a lot.
I hate when people ask me "What I'm thinking" because I honestly have no idea.
It sucks and holds me down.
Hang on there.


----------

